# Dr. Who Scarf



## Corgilady (Feb 24, 2011)

My son recently got into the BBC program called "Dr. Who" and I have decided to make him his own scarf inspired by the one in earlier seasons of the program. I was just wondering if any of my KP friends have done a Dr. Who scarf!!! If so, could you show a photograph it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

Corgilady said:


> My son recently got into the BBC program called "Dr. Who" and I have decided to make him his own scarf inspired by the one in earlier seasons of the program. I was just wondering if any of my KP friends have done a Dr. Who scarf!!! If so, could you show a photograph it? Thanks in advance.


I love this show
I think he wants the Tom Baker Dr Who scarf - goggle it and you should be able to find it


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

I haven't done one, but you can surf and find pictures of all that have been made over the different seasons......

Dr. Who scarf pictures

I found some ready made ones on Ebay, CDs, hero figures and the already made scarves......some aren't really authentic to the original which was very, very wide and a mile long.

Good luck!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~


Corgilady said:


> My son recently got into the BBC program called "Dr. Who" and I have decided to make him his own scarf inspired by the one in earlier seasons of the program. I was just wondering if any of my KP friends have done a Dr. Who scarf!!! If so, could you show a photograph it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, the scarf isn't really a mile long, it is only 24 feet. I have made 4 of them so far but gave them all away ages ago. Will be starting a new one soon for my son since our and his whole family are Dr Who fans. I also have googled and found patterns for the Tardis(a stuffed toy) and a knitted Dalik plus am doing an illusion afghan with the DR on it. As I said we have been huge fans for well over 20 years.


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

zipknitter said:


> Well, the scarf isn't really a mile long, it is only 24 feet. I have made 4 of them so far but gave them all away ages ago. Will be starting a new one soon for my son since our and his whole family are Dr Who fans. I also have googled and found patterns for the Tardis(a stuffed toy) and a knitted Dalik plus am doing an illusion afghan with the DR on it. As I said we have been huge fans for well over 20 years.


I am looking for a small scale tardis to put on my hubbies train layout... HO scale... let me know if you see one


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

The Tardis pattern I found is about 15 inches tall, but could easily be made smaller.


----------



## Corgilady (Feb 24, 2011)

There is a Tardis sock pattern at wittylittleknitter.com.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

When Tom Baker had been chosen to be the doctor, they thought he should have a scarf. So, somebody with a grandmother or other relative who knits bought some yarn, gave it to her and asked for a scarf.

The problem was that he had no idea how much yarn was needed for a scarf, so he bought a WHOLE LOT.

The knitter didn't get much in the way of instruction, so she made a striped garter stitch scarf, and used ALL the yarn! Which is how the doctor wound up with a 25 foot scarf.

It's just a fairly wide garter stitch scarf with wide stripes that is very loooooong.

It was worn for a lot of seasons, but was featured in several of them where it was used to measure things and as a rope, the latter in Stones of Blood (which is one of the best Doctor Who episodes ever).

If you look around, there's also a pattern that used to be available free online and may still be of an adipose.

The woman who wrote that pattern also published a whole book of Doctor Who patterns with the blessing of the BBC. I can't find any information on it about where (if anywhere) it's available.

There is also an older book you can find at http://www.amazon.com/Doctor-Who-Pattern-Book-Dr/dp/0426202872/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1315356839&sr=1-1

I'm sure you can find more information on the internet if you look around.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's one site that might help. I don't know if it's "Official" or not.
http://www.doctorwhoscarf.com/


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

I made my own version of Dr WHo scarf and completed it last week...I think mine is about 12 feet long maybe longer and 30 stitches wide.
You can see it on my blog for September 2011.
http://madcrochetingfool1.blogspot.com

It starts out with long stripes then ends in short stripes.

Linda


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Back in the '70s, I had a long, navy blue maxi coat, and I crocheted a hat with a big, floppy brim and wore a loooooong, cream scarf with it.

One day, my mom came home while I was watching Doctor Who and said, "I know why you like Doctor Who. He dresses like you!"


----------



## kezza81 (Apr 21, 2011)

pretty sure I saw some DR Who patterns on Ravelry yesterday.


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi yes I have done a couple of Dr Who scarves thet are so quick and easy to knit a good way of using up oddments of yarn good luck


----------



## ninabeanbag (Jun 4, 2011)

the 'doctorwhoscalf.com' is the one to do, I have done 3 now


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the picture. I think my youngest is into this. Will have to check if 6'5" SIL is - as he could certainly carry off this scarf. Not being in the know myself, does the pattern give the authentic colors? I love the ones above but have never seen the real deal.


----------



## ninabeanbag (Jun 4, 2011)

I just went to the shop and got the colours that were the nearest the patterns is form thge 70's/80's............... the pattern is for 'double knit' and 4.00mm (old UK 8's)


----------



## ninabeanbag (Jun 4, 2011)

I just went to the shop and got the colours that were the nearest the patterns is form thge 70's/80's............... the pattern is for 'double knit' and 4.00mm (old UK 8's)


----------



## ninabeanbag (Jun 4, 2011)

I just chose colours that were nearest............'double knit' and 4.00mm (old UK 8's) needles


----------



## ninabeanbag (Jun 4, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love the picture. I think my youngest is into this. Will have to check if 6'5" SIL is - as he could certainly carry off this scarf. Not being in the know myself, does the pattern give the authentic colors? I love the ones above but have never seen the real deal.


I just choose the colours nearest to the ones in the picture......


----------



## ninabeanbag (Jun 4, 2011)

?


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I have made seven of them, two different variations. If you need a pattern you can get in on Ravelry just enter "Dr. Who Scarf" in the search.



Corgilady said:


> My son recently got into the BBC program called "Dr. Who" and I have decided to make him his own scarf inspired by the one in earlier seasons of the program. I was just wondering if any of my KP friends have done a Dr. Who scarf!!! If so, could you show a photograph it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

71 Bear
Have just seen a mini Tardis on Firebox.com for $18. Don't know the actual size but if you go to the site I am sure you can find out.
Pam


----------



## krittermaker (Apr 12, 2011)

Corgilady said:


> My son recently got into the BBC program called "Dr. Who" and I have decided to make him his own scarf inspired by the one in earlier seasons of the program. I was just wondering if any of my KP friends have done a Dr. Who scarf!!! If so, could you show a photograph it? Thanks in advance.


My son and husband have be 'Whovians' for years. Had to make a scarf for my son to wear to a Dr. Who convention.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Love it! Other knitters are Dr. Who fans, too --


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

The Dr Who scarf can be found at knittingpatterncentral

http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/drwho/drwhoscarves.htm


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Love it! Tom Baker was my favorite Doctor. Also liked David Tennant. Matt Smith is good - I just don't like his hair style.
I had a pattern for the original scarf that I got a gajillion years ago (at least 25, that is) but I never made it. I shall have to see if I can locate it and give it a try. Since I never throw anything away, it should still be around.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

With yarn color recommendations

http://www.doctorwhoscarf.com/season12.php


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Can you please tell me where you found the Tardis and the Dalik patterns?
I looked up the Amazon Dr. Who book suggestion, but since it's out of print, it's over $90 for used and over $100 for the last new book.

Thank you.
PS Loved Tom Baker, but I think Tennant is the best Dr. Who -- can't tolerate Scooby Doo Matt Smith.


----------



## Karicter (May 26, 2011)

I am a Doctor Who fan... and thought that David Tennant was the best, but do like Matt Smith too...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love that flash back to the 70's . I had a couple of maxie coats. I even picked up a black one a few years back. they are great for long scarfs. thanks for the memory...Ronie



lostarts said:


> Back in the '70s, I had a long, navy blue maxi coat, and I crocheted a hat with a big, floppy brim and wore a loooooong, cream scarf with it.
> 
> One day, my mom came home while I was watching Doctor Who and said, "I know why you like Doctor Who. He dresses like you!"


----------



## jesuislp (Feb 9, 2011)

Corgilady said:


> My son recently got into the BBC program called "Dr. Who" and I have decided to make him his own scarf inspired by the one in earlier seasons of the program. I was just wondering if any of my KP friends have done a Dr. Who scarf!!! If so, could you show a photograph it? Thanks in advance.


Hi there,
Here is a little word doc I put together while contemplating knitting a Dr. Who scarf for my son. There are websites included with more info on how the scarf varied over the seasons of the show. Hope my attachment works. Good luck! It is a lot of straight knitting.
~ lp


----------



## Corgilady (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for all of the great responses. I have already started the scarf since there is alot of online information and patterns, etc. It is actually fun and pretty mindless knitting, a nice change from doing socks on size 0 needles.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

By the time I read the forum most of the whole world has read it...so I am not sure if you have the pattern already...but I found this one
http://www.math.clemson.edu/~simms/neat/drscf.html


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Honeyoink.
Thanks for the pattern post, something to do during the long winter nights!!


----------



## rmssrmss90 (Apr 9, 2011)

I knit the Dr. Who scarf for my son-in-law, regular size scarves to match for my daughter and grandson and a Dr. Who designed coat for their dachshund dog. They certainly were a charming "Dr. Who" family. Wish I had a picture of them to show you.


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

Go to the Dr Who Scarf site and you will see all of the versions that Tom Baker wore in the different seasons and they are all laid out with an exact list of the colors used


----------



## nynancy (Jul 27, 2011)

you can find anything by Googling it! I didn't even know what a Dr Who scarf was! but now I do...and there are whole websites devoted to it....yarn choices, instructions and all!
whttp://www.doctorwhoscarf.com/index.php


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

71bear said:


> Corgilady said:
> 
> 
> > My son recently got into the BBC program called "Dr. Who" and I have decided to make him his own scarf inspired by the one in earlier seasons of the program. I was just wondering if any of my KP friends have done a Dr. Who scarf!!! If so, could you show a photograph it? Thanks in advance.
> ...


Here is the link you need. I hope you enjoy making it.

http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/drwho/drwhoscarves.htm.


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

All those ends of yarn just throw me into a tail spin. I suppose you could do it in the round and hide all the little devils.


----------



## yarnaplenty (Jul 24, 2011)

Check out Ravelry tons of photos from ladies that have made the Dr. Who scarf.


----------



## Corgilady (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm following one of the patterns online. Have about 12 inches done so far. I think my son will like it!


----------



## cappuccino42 (Aug 29, 2011)

Corgilady said:


> My son recently got into the BBC program called "Dr. Who" and I have decided to make him his own scarf inspired by the one in earlier seasons of the program. I was just wondering if any of my KP friends have done a Dr. Who scarf!!! If so, could you show a photograph it? Thanks in advance.


Hey there. I am about to knit one for my nephew for his birthday. I haven't begun but there are a few on ravelry. I am kind of confused as to whether I need to make the one from season 12 or 13. Do you have any thoughts on this? I don't watch tv as a rule so I don't really know how this thing is supposed to look. Also I am making him a cool hat I also found on ravely that is a tardis hat. It is a free pattern. Check it out. It is actually called re-tardis for obvious reasons. Enjoy.


----------



## Corgilady (Feb 24, 2011)

cappuccino42 said:


> Corgilady said:
> 
> 
> > My son recently got into the BBC program called "Dr. Who" and I have decided to make him his own scarf inspired by the one in earlier seasons of the program. I was just wondering if any of my KP friends have done a Dr. Who scarf!!! If so, could you show a photograph it? Thanks in advance.
> ...


I am using the colorways of the season 12 scarf. But not all of the colors are exactly the same. You can make yourself crazy trying to make an exact duplicate of the scarf. I told my son that it would be a scarf in the spirit of the original one and actually a more wearable length. He is fine with that. I chose to use Knitpicks Swish Dk since it is 100% wool but still washable. I guess that was more important to me than exact color matches. I did not want to use different yarns from different companies. It will still be a very long scarf, but not as long as the original apparently was!


----------



## clclancy (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey, great to see you back! I've missed your great tire covers.


----------



## ninabeanbag (Jun 4, 2011)

sew them in as you go........


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

JudiBee said:


> All those ends of yarn just throw me into a tail spin. I suppose you could do it in the round and hide all the little devils.


Hmmm, that could work, but as Ninabeanbag, says, the easiest way is to work the ends in as you go. I use the russian join, then there are fewer tag ends and I don't have to work in the loose ends. If you did it in the round you could use a lighter weight of yarn, or you could use whatever weight it calls for and it would just be warmer.

If you do do it in the round though, remember that you would have to change from Knit to Purl at the end of each round to keep it in the garter stitch pattern.

Patty


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

I just start each new color at the end of the row and work the loose ends in later in later, but I also enjoy weaving in ends, and all the finishing work on an item.


----------



## ninabeanbag (Jun 4, 2011)

as I remember there are 60 something stitches in double knit (UK). I thnk if it was worked in a thinner yarn...... It would !. take forever.and 2. the appearance would not be quit right........


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

71bear said:


> Corgilady said:
> 
> 
> > My son recently got into the BBC program called "Dr. Who" and I have decided to make him his own scarf inspired by the one in earlier seasons of the program. I was just wondering if any of my KP friends have done a Dr. Who scarf!!! If so, could you show a photograph it? Thanks in advance.
> ...


http://www.doctorwhoscarf.com/ try this site....Della


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

Another thing to think about if you want to do the scarf in the round and make it 24-25 ft long. That scarf will be HEAVY, now matter how thin the yarn is. Not to mention bulky when worn.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

This thread encouraged me to finally scan and post a picture of my son in his "Tom Baker" outfit that I made for him 18 years ago. He was nuts over the show and once I watched it so I could get the coat and scarf right, I was too! He has moved on but I haven't.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

Forgot to post the picture.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Excellent work! Tom Baker would be proud to wear this scarf. So glad you're still a "Who" fan as am I.


----------



## Corgilady (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks to all for the interest in the Dr. Who scarf. That picture of your son is awesome! What a handsome young man! I think my son will look good in his as well. I hope he likes it. So far I have about 30 inches finished....lots to go.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

Corgilady said:


> Thanks to all for the interest in the Dr. Who scarf. That picture of your son is awesome! What a handsome young man! I think my son will look good in his as well. I hope he likes it. So far I have about 30 inches finished....lots to go.


I'm sure he will look fabulous in his scarf as well! 30 inches already? - speedy knitter, lady!


----------



## cappuccino42 (Aug 29, 2011)

ethgro said:


> Forgot to post the picture.


Great scarf. Looks fabulous. Today I began my Dr Who scarf for my nephew and it is about 1.5". This will take a while. Stay tuned.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

I was more proud of the coat I made. The scarf was rather quick and dirty. I made it narrow because it went better with my skinny son. ;-)


----------



## Kakie (Aug 27, 2011)

My daughter, who is 36 years old, started a scarf when she was about 12. She never finished it. I had her just knitting every row.

The original early Dr. Who was the best. My boys and daughter loved it.

I don't think you need any pattern or specific yarn. Just knit and continue with any pattern you want. It seems to me that it changed colors whenever. The actor who wore the scarf was Tom Baker. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_%28Doctor_Who%29
On this website you can find a picture of his scarf.
Good Luck. It will take a while since it's so long.


----------



## Corgilady (Feb 24, 2011)

Kakie said:


> My daughter, who is 36 years old, started a scarf when she was about 12. She never finished it. I had her just knitting every row.
> 
> The original early Dr. Who was the best. My boys and daughter loved it.
> 
> ...


Thank you. It's going really fast, I have about 9 feet finished already. It is actually kind of neat! Totally mindless knitting!!!


----------



## Kakie (Aug 27, 2011)

I agree. I wish I were working on a mindless project. I'm working on a lace shawl. For some reason, I am having trouble even though I've completed shawls and other hard projects before. When I finish this, I plan to work an easy project next.
Have fun!


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Corgilady said:


> My son recently got into the BBC program called "Dr. Who" and I have decided to make him his own scarf inspired by the one in earlier seasons of the program. I was just wondering if any of my KP friends have done a Dr. Who scarf!!! If so, could you show a photograph it? Thanks in advance.


This isn't my photograph, but it shows the Dr. Who scarf. Hope that helps.

V/r,
Doogie


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

this is the one I have on the needles. this is a great site. It also has the scaves from the other seasons. Alot of history of the scaves as well.



AuntKnitty said:


> With yarn color recommendations
> 
> http://www.doctorwhoscarf.com/season12.php


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Corgilady said:


> My son recently got into the BBC program called "Dr. Who" and I have decided to make him his own scarf inspired by the one in earlier seasons of the program. I was just wondering if any of my KP friends have done a Dr. Who scarf!!! If so, could you show a photograph it? Thanks in advance.


Oh !!! your son is going to be on Dr Who!! i am a life long fan !! will get to see him at some stage i guess )


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I love the scarf. I have never seen the real deal either.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

Check back on several other pages in this conversation and you will see examples of folks wearing their scarves. On page 4 you will see my son trying very hard to look like Tom Baker but not quite succeeding - my son is much to handsome. ;o}


----------



## House_Wench (Dec 7, 2011)

I started me one a few months ago during the summer. Now that's it's cooler I hope to make headway on it.

I used the info on Witty Little Knitter. She has lengths for seasons since it wasnt always the very long one and gives a yarn list in a couple of different brands for the closest colors because it wasnt always the same color. She has a chart for each as well. Since I'm short I'm making season 14 as it was the shortest. http://wittylittleknitter.com/season-fourteen/


----------



## Corgilady (Feb 24, 2011)

I finished the Dr. Who scarf and will post a photo if I can figure out how to do that. I think it turned out great.


----------

